# Squirrel Control



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

On a nice day do it during the middle of the day when they should be out doing there thing.
Bang around in the attic to scare out any strays before covering.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks. I figured daytime would be best. Unfortunately, the house has a cathedral ceiling so no attic. Guess I'll just fix it and see what happens.


----------

